# Key Post: Irish Credit Bureau



## zag (17 Jul 2003)

Hi all,

Just got a report back from the Irish Credit Bureau giving me details of member institutions who have requested a credit rating for me.

One surprising thing - a query from a bank I have never dealt with.  The query was raised while I was out of the country (for 6 months).

I have a copy of the Irish Times article from a few weeks back and will check it at home, but I was just wondering if anyone thinks this is strange or normal ?

It could be normal if they were doing a check to see whether it was worth sending out a flier for some credit facility, but I don't see any other banks recorded as asking for this type of check.

It could be strange if someone was looking for credit in my name.

I will check the Irish Times thing at home and see what they suggest.

Cheers,

z


----------



## jackthelad (17 Jul 2003)

*ICB query*

Zag,

You may have hit on something here.... Credit institutions must have your consent to check your history with the ICB. (unlike in the UK) 
So why don't you ask the bank in question for a copy of your signed consent to the query? Interesting to see what happens...


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

What happened the ICB enquity form and their whole website for that matter? It seems to be down/gone!?

_jackthelad_ - are you sure that you permission is needed by a financial institution for them to run an _ICB_ check?


----------



## tedd (18 Jul 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

Zag,
Could it be an Irish affiliate of some bank you were dealing with while you were away?
tedd


----------



## jackthelad (18 Jul 2003)

*ICB query*

Clubman,

Am 90% sure of it...
They operate under the same rules as everbody else regarding data privacy and therefore need your consent to check your info. (well, almost the same rules)

Also the ICB maintains a signature on your file of who has checked and when... for the protection of the consumer/debtor.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

OK - thanks. Neither the  nor the [broken link removed] websites seem to clarify this and the _ICB_ site itself seems to be down at the moment so it's hard to get anything authoritative on it...


----------



## zag (18 Jul 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

Hmm.

Thanks for the replies.  Will pursue further today.

The affiliate of an overseas branch is possible, but I'm pretty sure I didn't apply for anything while away.

The actual request was recorded as a phone/email query with no further detail (other than date/time/institution).

The Irish Times article said if there was any unexplained lookups (like mine) then you could consider taking an action under the data protection act (or words to that effect), althought they didn't explicitly state the grounds for taking the action.

I will contact the bank today and see what comes up.

Just had a look through some of the links provided by Clubman and came up with the following case study from the Data Protection Commissioner - [broken link removed] - regarding supply of personal information to institutions without the permission of the individual.  The details of the case may not apply directly, but the principle is the same - accesses by institutions which the individual had no dealings with.

Thanks for your help,

z


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

*the ICB site itself seems to be down at the moment*

Oh - it's back now.


----------



## zag (19 Jul 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

Progress today :

Rang ICB at the number on the notice they sent to me.  They seem to be on a day off.  Phone rings for a while and eventually gets through to someones voicemail, but makes no reference to being part if the ICB.

Rang the institution who did the lookup.  The first person accepted the seriousness of the issue but wasn't sure who to put me in touch with to pursue.  She went off and checked but came back with a blank as to who should deal with me.  Eventually put me through to Customer Services who were only able to say there was no account in my name at that address and that they were unable to assist further.

Next step : send a request, under data protection act, for information relating to me from the institution.

Stay tuned.

z


----------



## zag (22 Jul 2003)

*Re: Irish Credit Bureau*

This just in - I rang ICB back and they had a look at their system.  Story is that it was a 'close match', the institution was looking for data on someone with a similar name or address to me.

Seems reasonable until you read the case study from the Data Protection commissioner which I linked above.  He has stated that the ICB should not give out information regarding people and then let the institutions make up their mind as to whether it actually is the correct person or not.

In effect what has happened is that sensitive financial information about me has been sent to a 3rd party without my consent.

In true Victor Meldrew fashion, I feel a call to the Data Protection Commissioner coming on.  I don't believe it.

If you don't know who Victor Meldrew is, have a look at this link - news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/1602705.stm and see if you recognise the face.

z


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2003)

*Re: Irish Credit Bureau*

Interesting case. Let us know how you get on if you pursue it. I'm tempted to blow €6 obtaining my own _ICB_ records just out of curiosity now!


----------



## zag (22 Jul 2003)

*Re: Irish Credit Bureau*

I would definitely recommend it for a number of reasons.

1) make sure nobody has forgotten to wipe out an old default on your account (if you ever had one)
2) make sure nobody has accessed your details without good reason
3) it only costs €6 and if all is well, it hasn't cost you much.  If all is not well and you don't spend the €6 then you will never know . . .

Cheers,

z

p.s. in the interests of good practice I won't post anything until I hear back from the Data Commissioner dude.


----------



## rainyday (22 Jul 2003)

*Re: Irish Credit Bureau*



> Story is that it was a 'close match', the institution was looking for data on someone with a similar name or address to me.



Can't be too many 3-letter names with the address 'Planet Zog' on their database - Was da brudder on the scrounge from the banks again? :rollin


----------



## zag (29 Jul 2003)

*Re: Irish Credit Bureau*

That silly brother of mine.  I don't believe ittttttt !

But seriously, letter going in to Data Protection Commissioner this morning.

z


----------



## jackthelad (29 Jul 2003)

*ICB query*

As a result of the above, I applied for my credit report from the ICB, got a prompt reply but noticed the Northern Rock did a query on me last August. (I have an account with them)

However, Northern Rock aren't listed as ICB members either on their website or on the sheet enclosed with my report.....

What are peoples views on this?



PS Is the data commissioner watching this board? He should be.


----------



## zag (28 Sep 2003)

*Re: ICB query*

Recieved a letter back a wile ago from the Data Protection people.

Short version was that they had followed it up with ICB, who assured them my data had not been given out but that it had been requested.  They have now amended their system so that a request doesn't get entered up as an access (or words to that effect).

Hmm . . .

z


----------



## Silvera (29 Sep 2003)

*ICB*

Will the ICB accept a postal request for a credit report (i.e. send them a letter and cheque) ?

Because a few years ago, while looking for a check on a car, they would only accept cash (£5) - in person.


----------



## zag (29 Sep 2003)

*Re: ICB*

I know they will certainly accept a postal request for a personal check (i.e. a check on your own record).

A quick call to them (as long as you don't get the anonymous sounding voicemail) should sort it out.

They may treat personal and vehicle finance requests differently since the disclosure of personal details are covered by legislation, but to be honest all they would be doing in that instance would be doing themselves out of money by making it harder to apply for vehicle information.

z


----------

